# 1968 stingray jr



## traceystaff46 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ive had this bike for almost 40 years, thinking about restoring to pass down to my granddaughter


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 10, 2015)

Really nice. Now restore or refurbish. If it was my bike I would refurbish it. Clean it, new tires, and either leave the seat on it or put the banana seat. This bike has to much original paint, I would not paint or rechrome anything.


----------



## traceystaff46 (Aug 14, 2015)

your so right, thank you for your comment


----------



## how (Aug 28, 2015)

I agree needs nothing but a correct seat


----------



## Intense One (Feb 10, 2016)

Your granddaughter will be a lucky girl......nice bike with history!


----------

